# Anyone watch It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia?



## J Ed (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 21, 2013)

Entertainingly misanthropic


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2013)

Like a live action South Park (in terms of style of humour and willing to push the boundaries of taste for the sake of humour)

David DiVito in a trashcan on acid.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been meaning to watch it for years. This thread is the spark that gets it going. I've watched the first two from the first series and they're great.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I've been meaning to watch it for years. This thread is the spark that gets it going. I've watched the first two from the first series and they're great.



1st season is pretty weak. Danny DeVito joins the cast in the 2nd season and it just really takes off. 

Fun fact Fred Savage (aka Kevin from the Wonder Years) is a director on the show.


----------



## Thora (Sep 22, 2013)

I find myself barely able to watch


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2013)

Thora said:


> I find myself barely able to watch



The Abortion episode is fantastic. Mac tries to Impress a Prolife girl. 



> *Megan*: What's that?
> *Mac*: That's the list of doctors I'm going to kill.
> *Megan*: There's two already crossed out.
> *Mac*: Yeah, I know.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 22, 2013)

Addicted. Probably the best comedy series I have ever seen. I don't think the first series is weak , in fact its the first episode that is bold enough to hook you in for more and more. Brilliant.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Addicted. Probably the best comedy series I have ever seen. I don't think the first series is weak , in fact its the first episode that is bold enough to hook you in for more and more. Brilliant.



Sorry I should have said the 1st series is the weakest. The addition of Danny DeVito hugely improves the show. 

Myself and the wife shotgunned 8 series in January and February after our Son was born. The Episodes are just the right length to watch in bed, when he woke up for a night feed twice or three times a night.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 22, 2013)

8den said:


> Sorry I should have said the 1st series is the weakest. The addition of Danny DeVito hugely improves the show.
> 
> Myself and the wife shotgunned 8 series in January and February after our Son was born. The Episodes are just the right length to watch in bed, when he woke up for a night feed twice or three times a night.



yes Devito gives the whole show an extra complexion and complication. I am through series 7 and am looking forward to series 8.


----------



## Thora (Sep 22, 2013)

8den said:


> The Abortion episode is fantastic. Mac tries to Impress a Prolife girl.


That was the exact episode I was thinking of


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 22, 2013)

8den said:


> Sorry I should have said the 1st series is the weakest. The addition of Danny DeVito hugely improves the show.
> 
> Myself and the wife shotgunned 8 series in January and February after our Son was born. The Episodes are just the right length to watch in bed, when he woke up for a night feed twice or three times a night.


You do realise that sick humour is communicable through milk? That boy is fucked


----------



## Mapped (Sep 22, 2013)

It's great. I just downloaded the first 3 episodes of series 9, nice viewing for a Sunday afternoon


----------



## Silva (Sep 22, 2013)

WILDCARD, BITCHES

_jumps from thread after cutting brakes_


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> yes Devito gives the whole show an extra complexion and complication. I am through series 7 and am looking forward to series 8.



You've got "Reynolds V Reynolds, the cereal defense" where Mac attempts to disproves evolution



> Mac: I'm glad you brought up, Mr. Reynolds. Because science... is a liar sometimes. This... is Aristotle. Thought to be the smartest man on the planet. He believed the Earth was the center of the universe. And everybody believed him because he was so smart until another smartest guy came around. Galileo. And he disproved that theory... making Aristotle and everyone else on Earth look like... (*slaps a sticker that reads 'BITCH' on Aristotle's picture*) bitch.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 22, 2013)

I watched the first episode and really wasn't impressed. So general consensus is that it takes some time to warm up, yes?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 22, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I watched the first episode and really wasn't impressed. So general consensus is that it takes some time to warm up, yes?


TBH we are not really talking major character development or 'emotional journeys', so if S1E1 was not to your taste, I can't see it worth your while ploughing through episode after episode in the hope you grow to love it.


----------



## 8den (Sep 22, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I watched the first episode and really wasn't impressed. So general consensus is that it takes some time to warm up, yes?



Honestly yes. I'd stick with it through and past the 1st season which is the weakest. Once you're into season 2 on it's consistently one of the funniest tv shows ever made, if you like your comedy tasteless, misanthropic and dark as all hell. Drug abuse, rape, war on terror, child abuse, incest.

The only real comparsion is to call it a live action south park in terms of the style and tone (except there's four cartmans and kenny, with no kyle or stan) the pick topics and themes for episodes that no one else would touch.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 22, 2013)

I fired through 8 seasons of this on netflix without watching anything else, just chaining episodes every night.  Brilliant sitcom, and it just gets more insane as it progresses.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mapped said:


> It's great. I just downloaded the first 3 episodes of series 9, nice viewing for a Sunday afternoon



There are more episodes!?  I thought I'd got to the end on netflix, I'll have to download the new ones then.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2013)

The first three episodes of the new series have all been pretty phenomenal imo


----------



## Silva (Sep 22, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I watched the first episode and really wasn't impressed. So general consensus is that it takes some time to warm up, yes?


It gets progressively weirder and more extreme as each season goes by. I recall watching a S1 episode on TV and not finding it a bit too dry and not that good (same happened when binge-watching all seasons) but changed my mind when I saw the episode where they decided to ease on the rules, and it quickly escalates from college girls showing their breasts for beads (what they Mac and Dennis wanted) to Vietnamese gamblers, violent drug addicts and the McPoyles. And it finishes off with this.
It's one of the best comedy shows on US TV, but certainly isn't for everyone.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 11, 2013)

I am now up to Season 3 episode 3 and enjoying it a lot. I actually have a bit of a problem with Danny Di Vito being in it as every time he's onscreen my mind just shouts, "IT'S DANNY DI VITO!". I liked the gang being anonymous and I thought the first episode that the incest brothers appeared to be one of the best so far.

However, the scenarios are getting ramped up bit-by-bit and I am enjoying that. I guess the laughs are getting bigger but I actually wish they hadn't made the cast addition in the second series. I bet I'm in a minority of one.


----------



## 8den (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone watch the Maureen Ponderosa Wedding episode in season 8? Aka the McPoyle wedding (and yes a McPoyle wedding is as fucked up as it sounds)

Pappy McPoyle?



Spoiler















Is in fact is Guillermo Del Toro.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 11, 2013)

OMG, I've seen it like 5 times and I did not know that


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 11, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I am now up to Season 3 episode 3 and enjoying it a lot. I actually have a bit of a problem with Danny Di Vito being in it as every time he's onscreen my mind just shouts, "IT'S DANNY DI VITO!". I liked the gang being anonymous and I thought the first episode that the incest brothers appeared to be one of the best so far.
> 
> However, the scenarios are getting ramped up bit-by-bit and I am enjoying that. I guess the laughs are getting bigger but I actually wish they hadn't made the cast addition in the second series. I bet I'm in a minority of one.



Nah I agree with you, I never really accepted di vito into the group

In his first episode the gang are all really resistant to his presence.  I think I identified with that resistance and never really shook it off.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2013)

8den said:


> Fun fact Fred Savage (aka Kevin from the Wonder Years) is a director on the show.



Holy crap yes


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2013)

brilliant, brilliant series.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2013)

"I'm gonna eat your babies, bitch!"


----------



## Favelado (Oct 16, 2013)

Series four is making me laugh really hard. I love it so far.


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 23, 2013)

The darker it gets the better it gets.  I am blatantly in love with Charlie.  I sang the Nightman to my students today.  Possibly unprofessional. Bit ho curs wi wer hufin glu (Charlie fact).


----------



## slightlytouched (Oct 23, 2013)

I keep meaning to as Jimmi Simpson is in it, whom I have the horn for!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2013)

catinthehat said:


> The darker it gets the better it gets.  I am blatantly in love with Charlie.  I sang the Nightman to my students today.  Possibly unprofessional. Bit ho curs wi wer hufin glu (Charlie fact).



I love how Charlie can't read or understand simple logic but he can still write and direct a (sort of) coherent musical in a matter of hours.


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 23, 2013)

Just finished series 8 and it's been the best so far imo.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm enjoying working through it at a gentle pace - now on series 4. Huffing glue and eating catfood - makes sense to me!


----------



## Silva (Oct 31, 2013)

Lethal Weapon 6 this week


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 9, 2014)

I only have two episodes left.Comedy is now ruined. I was watching parks and recreation alongside, but nah...not now.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 9, 2014)

I forgot to post this 

https://twitter.com/democracynow/status/408963814835879936



*Democracy Now!*‏@democracynow
Cool! @DannyDeVito is wearing a Democracy Now! hat on the @TODAYshow! pic.twitter.com/txyW4CbGZv Thanks @metallneck for the picture.


----------



## stereoisomer (Jan 10, 2014)

I love it. But if I watch more than 3 episodes in one go, I start to feel dirty inside


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 10, 2014)

J Ed said:


> I forgot to post this
> 
> https://twitter.com/democracynow/status/408963814835879936
> 
> ...


He's an out socialist, well known for it. Not a liberal, a socialist.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 10, 2014)

I've seen one or two shows ages ago, thought it was great. Where can I see it now - is it on netflix or something?


----------



## blairsh (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes. Watched them all, love it, brutal :-D


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 10, 2014)

I was considering having a marathon of series 1-8 but that would be the third time I have seen it and I find series 9 on US Netflix.  And its the weekend.  Nearly happy here.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 12, 2014)

Such a good show, some great politics just under the surface too. 

Doesn't seem to get much media love, possibly cos middlebrow twats who swing that write it off as puerile. 

Danny De Vito is a total legend, you can tell he just loves doing the show.


----------



## Silva (Jan 12, 2014)

revol68 said:


> Doesn't seem to get much media love, possibly cos middlebrow twats who swing that write it off as puerile.


It's not exactly an easy subject to write about. The show is a lot darker and complicated than fuzzy CBS sitcoms with a laugh track and a clear cut moral lesson everyone learns.


----------



## rekil (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't recall Marx getting a mention in any other sitcom (episode 8 of the last series when Charlie under the control of the 'science bitches' realises that the others have been exploiting him)


----------



## J Ed (Jan 13, 2014)

Sweet Dee gets audited was amazing for the political subtext. Charlie and Mac argue with each other over what the size of a crucifix in the bar should be. Meanwhile, when they are distracted with that Frank and Dennis work out financial scams.


----------



## nomibucha (Jan 17, 2014)

Its Always Sunny...... is one of the best comedy shows made ever since Seinfeld. Every episode is hilarious, especially the episodes "Charlie wants an Abortion" and "Charlie Goes America All Over Everyone's ***".


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2014)

This, is, literally it. It's over. Can't be bet.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 21, 2014)

I've just finished the 8th season. After getting a bit disillusioned with some of it in 6 and 7 (possibly through watching it all in fairly quick succession) I think it hit a purple patch from 8-4 - 8-10. It's had some real laugh-out-loud moments again.

In a popularity poll of the characters, I'm sure Charlie would win the most votes but it's Dee for me. I think shes hilarious. I wish Frank was a bit-part character and not in the gang though. If he turned up twice a series, i'd love him. As it is, I don't think he fits.

eta - Particularly pleased to see Aristotle getting put in his place.


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah the greasy sheen of a McPoyle.  I got one of my students a Charlie T shirt (it says Charlie Dey - Local Businessman and Cat Enthusiast) and he practically cried with delight.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 21, 2014)

i've just started watching this.  on S1E10 or thereabouts.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i've just started watching this.  on S1E10 or thereabouts.


God, wait for the down parts, middle of series 2, you're in. Forever.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2014)

revol68 said:


> Such a good show, some great politics just under the surface too.
> 
> Doesn't seem to get much media love, possibly cos middlebrow twats who swing that write it off as puerile.
> 
> Danny De Vito is a total legend, you can tell he just loves doing the show.


Article on this. Mentions 'the implication' as an example, which i think is an excellent choice rather than something more overt.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 25, 2014)

Boat. “Implication”. DARK


----------



## fogbat (Jan 25, 2014)

Love it. Think I've reached the start of S3 now on Netflix.

The episode titles alone go further than most sitcoms would.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 25, 2014)

rather than 'south park', i see more parallels with 'family guy', i reckon.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm watching Ser 9 Ep1. It's fantastic. I'm so pleased the current stuff is really cutting it. I think it might be a 20 minute dig at Sarah Silverman but I'm not sure!

e2a Oh my god - the ending!


----------



## Strawman (Jan 26, 2014)

Love this show but good god it gets really dark and twisted sometimes (D.E.N.N.I.S system anyone?). I feel so sorry for Charlie, I think he's the only redeemable character if only he could be removed from the group and become friends with a bunch of musical types!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 31, 2014)

OMG series five! Frank's intervention might have been the wrongest, funniest episodes of anything ever. Gail the fucking Snail is a piece of comic genius in its awfulness...


The D.E.N.N.I.S. system, kitten mittons, Mac opposing gay marriage, Flipadelphia...

eighteen kinds of awesome. 

Love. It.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2014)

One month to new series. One month.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 3, 2014)

Looking forward  to this


----------



## 8den (Aug 3, 2014)

May I just say











SPACESHIP!


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been watching Lost recently, and Mac was briefly in an episode.

That is all.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes!

This thread ended up with me watching all of them. I can't wait.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2014)

Watched this a few months ago on netflix.  The best telly of anything for a long time. 

I saw Liam McPoyle outside Blackfriars station.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I saw Liam McPoyle outside Blackfriars station.



Was he buying milk?


----------



## J Ed (Aug 3, 2014)

The Always Sunny hidden spinoff


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Was he buying milk?



He looked in a rush.  Perhaps he was on his way to a wedding.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 3, 2014)

btw those of you who like Always Sunny but haven't seen Trailer Park Boys, do yourself a favour and watch Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

I watched the first series of this and just thought it wasn't that funny. I just thought they were unfunny arseholes. 
But now i have watched 5 and 6 of series 2 and it has improved exponentially. Episode 5 is the one with the boxing/fight club. Danny Devito adds a lot of class to it. I wish I could find a working torrent of the first four episodes as I don't know why he has shown up. Anyone?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2014)

It's the change in Dee that makes series 2 good. She radically changes forever once they write her character properly. I don't much care for D dV in it.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched the first series of this and just thought it wasn't that funny. I just thought they were unfunny arseholes.
> But now i have watched 5 and 6 of series 2 and it has improved exponentially. Episode 5 is the one with the boxing/fight club. Danny Devito adds a lot of class to it. I wish I could find a working torrent of the first four episodes as I don't know why he has shown up. Anyone?


can you stream or do you need to download?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> can you stream or do you need to download?


Prefer to download so I can watch it on my phone wherever. If you have a link to a stream, please let me know, ta!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2014)

Favelado said:


> It's the change in Dee that makes series 2 good. She radically changes forever once they write her character properly. I don't much care for D dV in it.


'I'm gonna eat your babies'


----------



## fogbat (Aug 9, 2014)

J Ed said:


> btw those of you who like Always Sunny but haven't seen Trailer Park Boys, do yourself a favour and watch Trailer Park Boys



I've been told that by two different people recently. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2014)

Yep, Trailer Park boys is top notch.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 10, 2014)

duly watched.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched the first series of this and just thought it wasn't that funny. I just thought they were unfunny arseholes.
> But now i have watched 5 and 6 of series 2 and it has improved exponentially. Episode 5 is the one with the boxing/fight club. Danny Devito adds a lot of class to it. I wish I could find a working torrent of the first four episodes as I don't know why he has shown up. Anyone?


Never mind, found one!


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 10, 2014)

Favelado said:


> It's the change in Dee that makes series 2 good. She radically changes forever once they write her character properly. *I don't much care for D dV in it.*



I like Danny Devito, but I feel he's a bad choice for this show. He seems very out of place......or something.


----------



## 8den (Aug 10, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> I like Danny Devito, but I feel he's a bad choice for this show. He seems very out of place......or something.



Danny makes the show. From the 2nd series on it's exponentially better. The British Comedy equivalent is 2nd series Blackadder.


----------



## 8den (Aug 10, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> I like Danny Devito, but I feel he's a bad choice for this show. He seems very out of place......or something.



x.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2014)

8den said:


> Danny makes the show. From the 2nd series on it's exponentially better. The British Comedy equivalent is 2nd series Blackadder.



A lot of people feel that way so there must be something in it. However, they only put Danny in it because the network insisted they get a household name in to boost ratings and save the show from the axe. That sense that he's been bolted onto the show is there sometimes. It's the filling out of the other characters, especially Dee (a non-entity in the first series), that really makes it work for me.


----------



## 8den (Aug 10, 2014)

Favelado said:


> A lot of people feel that way so there must be something in it. However, they only put Danny in it because the network insisted they get a household name in to boost ratings and save the show from the axe. That sense that he's been bolted onto the show is there sometimes. It's the filling out of the other characters, especially Dee (a non-entity in the first series), that really makes it work for me.




I think danny allows you to view the group from the prism of a outsider (albeit a terrible human being) makes the dynamic work. Chardeemacdennis wouldnt work as a episode without DeVito for example.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 10, 2014)

Frank has some of the wrongest moments.  Getting a hand job from his own niece, being oiled up and naked in the couch...  He plumbs the depths.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2014)

The Best Of Dee.



Spoiler: Best of Dee - Don't watch 'til you've seen the whole series!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2014)

Edit: fuck you Chrome!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2014)

Last night I watched the Jihad episode and snot came out of me.

Charlie (to an Israeli): This is America! You can't just come in here and steal our land from us!

Frenkel: I'm pretty sure that's how this country was founded in the first place!


----------



## 8den (Aug 10, 2014)

Favelado said:


> The Best Of Dee.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Best of Dee - Don't watch 'til you've seen the whole series!




No don't get me wrong I love dee. Always Sunny reminds me alot of Parks and Rec (Parks and Rec weird drug mangled inbred cousin) Both 1st series were okay and were completely retooled for their 2nd series (in 1st series Parks and Rec Leslie Nope is a David Brent incompetent and from season 2 on shes ultra competent)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2014)

I have to check out s2 of Parks & Rec too as I wasn't that engaged by S1 either.
Come to think of it, The Office was the same and that ended up being brilliant


----------



## Favelado (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay, so that's Parks and Recreation I need to watch as well then?


----------



## 8den (Aug 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I have to check out s2 of Parks & Rec too as I wasn't that engaged by S1 either.
> Come to think of it, The Office was the same and that ended up being brilliant



If you're looking for a 30 rock shaped hole in your life I urge you to watch it.





"Fishing relaxes me, it's like yoga but I get to kill something."


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2014)

I didn't get on with it, too cutesy. Eastbound and Down,  non cutesy excellence.


----------



## 8den (Aug 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I didn't get on with it, too cutesy. Eastbound and Down,  non cutesy excellence.



I think it's charming. Like "It's a wonderful life" but with swearing and waffles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I didn't get on with it, too cutesy. Eastbound and Down,  non cutesy excellence.


Oh shit not another one to check out. That's the one with the tachey fella in isn't it? Ex-football player in a school?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 10, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh shit not another one to check out. That's the one with the tachey fella in isn't it? Ex-football player in a school?


That's the one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That's the one.


Danny McBride. I like his film roles - ridiculously silly.
Though easy to confuse with this fella:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh god, Season 2 was amazing. So wrong.
And season 3 has got off to a sickening start!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2014)

The Nightman!

This is as good as Seinfeld!


----------



## 8den (Aug 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> The Nightman!
> 
> This is as good as Seinfeld!



Are you on season 4 already?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2014)

8den said:


> Are you on season 4 already?


Halfway through 3


----------



## 8den (Aug 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Halfway through 3



Wow so you adore the Nightman song, now, before hearing it in all it's glory..... (you've got like 20 episodes to find out what I mean)


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2014)

Tonight. Netflix or torrent seem to be the options.

edit: I have a horrible feeling imdb have this wrong - not any fanfare and other places say january.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I didn't get on with it, too cutesy. Eastbound and Down,  non cutesy excellence.


My son is really into Eastbound and Down


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> My son is really into Eastbound and Down


It's great - it's just not It's Always Sunny great.


----------



## girasol (Sep 3, 2014)

Watched it all a few months back on Netflix.  Loved it, and I rewatch episodes every now and then.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 23, 2014)

New series not 'til January then?


----------



## Favelado (Oct 25, 2014)

rubbish post.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 3, 2014)

Promo thing  for jan.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2014)

Grr. Won't play on my phone.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 3, 2014)

Not much to see in all honesty.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 3, 2014)

For those of you not sure that this is the show for you - this should help.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2015)

Just watched the one with the turds from season 4. Cheered me right up.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 6, 2015)

Not long to wait now is there?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2015)

14th. For 100% this time.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 6, 2015)

I want to see how low they can take Dennis this season.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## spanglechick (Jan 6, 2015)

We're almost done on our third full rewatch...  just in time...


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it going to be on netflix?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> Is it going to be on netflix?


There's 9 whole seasons of it!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's 9 whole seasons of it!


i think she means the new episodes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2015)

There are new ones?
Shit! Better get a move on. I'm only half way through.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's 9 whole seasons of it!



And I have watched them all.  But I returned to netflix having remembered seeing someone say there was a new season on here. There was not.  I don't want any more false alarms.  No more false hope.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There are new ones?
> Shit! Better get a move on. I'm only half way through.


not yet. new season starts 14th january.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> not yet. new season starts 14th january.



On netflix?


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 6, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> On netflix?


dunno, petal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2015)

the Nightman Cometh! I almost did a wee!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2015)

The day is upon us.


----------



## rekil (Jan 15, 2015)

Apart from Kaitlin Olson's performance, it's a somewhat inauspicious start to the series I'm afraid.


----------



## girasol (Jan 15, 2015)

copliker said:


> Apart from Kaitlin Olson's performance, it's a somewhat inauspicious start to the series I'm afraid.



Where are you watching it, I don't think it will be on Netflix for a while...


----------



## rekil (Jan 15, 2015)

girasol said:


> Where are you watching it, I don't think it will be on Netflix for a while...


Torrent (or a stream if it stays up). Links PMd.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2015)

I thought it was pretty bloody good. I think they're going to send Dennis really out there this series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> I thought it was pretty bloody good. I think they're going to send Dennis really out there this series.


I'm still watching S5 and he's pretty out there already! Saw the D.E.N.N.I.S. system episode last night


----------



## poului (Jan 16, 2015)

The subtitling of a paraplegic Charlie at the end was an inspired move.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm still watching S5 and he's pretty out there already! Saw the D.E.N.N.I.S. system episode last night


Gets further out...far far further out...


----------



## poului (Jan 16, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Gets further out...far far further out...



edit - not reading thread properly.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 16, 2015)

Amazing first episode, watched it with my OH who doesn't like Always Sunny half as much as I do and she conceded that it was rly rly good. 

BTW those of you who haven't seen it yet, Broad City started again on Wednesday as well and is really worth watching... sort of on a similar wavelength to Trailer Park Boys and Always Sunny.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 19, 2015)

Just started watching this on Netflix at the weekend, knew there would be a thread on Urban.

About halfway through season 2 now, _Mac Bangs Dennis' Mom_ is my favourite episode so far, especially with the ending and the single tear rolling down Charlie's face 

So wrong and so sharp, great stuff.


----------



## magneze (Jan 19, 2015)

S10E01 watched. Great stuff.


----------



## rekil (Jan 22, 2015)

Ep2 is ace. I don't think I'm giving anything away by saying there's a very funny Dennis/Waitress scene.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2015)

Cowboys don't like teachers.


----------



## Silva (Jan 31, 2015)

Glenn Howerton is really amping up the creep factor on Dennis (for those behind in older seasons, yeah, it gets even darker). S10E03 has a brilliant bit into his mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Boat. “Implication”. DARK


Just watched that. That's dark as fuck.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2015)

“Furthermore, if she were standing you'd notice she's got no pantyline, giving me about five extra seconds to enter her swiftly before she realises I am not the answer to her problems...”


----------



## rekil (Feb 5, 2015)

Ep 4 is excellent. Glenn Howerton can get laughs from just one word. Did Birdman nick from the bit in the Nightman Cometh show where Dennis and Mac are in bed?


----------



## Silva (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Just watched that. That's dark as fuck.


You're misunderstanding him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

Silva said:


> You're misunderstanding him.


Dennis? I don't think so! I just saw an episode where it is discovered that he has a secret compartment in his car with duct tape and cable ties....


----------



## Silva (Feb 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Dennis? I don't think so! I just saw an episode where it is discovered that he has a secret compartment in his car with duct tape and cable ties....


I was quoting the bit when Dennis is explaining _the implication_ to Mac


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2015)

Stupendous episode this week.


----------



## rekil (Feb 20, 2015)

This week's had 3 or 4 episodes in one. I wanted more of the def poetry.


----------



## girasol (Feb 23, 2015)

Thought it was a bit weak this week... Didn't really work for me...


----------



## Silva (Feb 25, 2015)

The gang was on Conan O'Brien on Monday. It was... huh... _as expected_. Danny DeVito seems to be having the time of his life doing the show


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm at Season 6...and there's a bit of a lull. Think I've had enough...does it get better again?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2015)

Well the lull did not last long...*Chardee MacDennis* - Game of Games!!!!!!! Loved it loved it loved it


----------



## rekil (Mar 3, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Well the lull did not last long...*Chardee MacDennis* - Game of Games!!!!!!! Loved it loved it loved it


The one following it, 'The Anti-Social Network' is great. Even when they're below par, they're still miles ahead of anything else in the last few years. I gave Community a go and it was just shit. Nothing. Not a single gag.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2015)

copliker said:


> The one following it, 'The Anti-Social Network' is great. Even when they're below par, they're still miles ahead of anything else in the last few years. I gave Community a go and it was just shit. Nothing. Not a single gag.



I did read the synopsis of that episode on Netflix, but I was too tired....and the missus was telling me off for giggling and laughing out loud when she was trying to sleep


----------



## girasol (Mar 3, 2015)

I watched one episode of Community and gave up.  Looks awful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2015)

Community is great!


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2015)

I've watched a few episodes of community because I've run out of access to ones I want to watch.  Not sure.  It's better than nothing, or resorting to doing housework, it's no sunny though.  You can't compare.


----------



## Silva (Mar 5, 2015)

Community is excellent, and I watch them both almost religiously, but the only thing they have in common is they both fill niches of the market (pop-culture geeks in Community, people with a taste for edgier and weirder comedy in Always Sunny). That said, Always Sunny is easily the best sitcom of the past 10 years.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, they're completely different programmes. I love them both equally. 

Community has had me in stitches more though, it must be said. The Halloween episode in S1 is possibly the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Silva (Mar 5, 2015)

One thing the Community writers got down to a science were the themed episodes: Paintball, Halloween, Dungeons and Dragons, GI Joe, Videogames, etc. Considering the appeal of the show was already limited for network TV, they lasted a lot relying so much on themed episodes.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## quimcunx (Mar 5, 2015)

Silva said:


> One thing the Community writers got down to a science were the themed episodes: Paintball, Halloween, Dungeons and Dragons, GI Joe, Videogames, etc. Considering the appeal of the show was already limited for network TV, they lasted a lot relying so much on themed episodes.




I just watched the paintball one and it was very good.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 28, 2015)

Season 9 of Trailer Park Boys just released in full in one go on netflix.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 28, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Season 9 of Trailer Park Boys just released in full in one go on netflix.


oh shit, that's another show i need to see


----------



## girasol (Mar 28, 2015)

That's another one I really didn't like.  My husband watches it religiously.


----------



## rekil (Mar 28, 2015)

I watched another Community. Nope. Not funny.  What's a 'good' episode then. 

I'm going to have a look at Workaholics this weekend.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2015)

It's probably not for you, then. The Halloween episode in season one is a highlight, but if it's not your thing, it's not your thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2015)

copliker said:


> I watched another Community. Nope. Not funny.  What's a 'good' episode then.
> 
> I'm going to have a look at Workaholics this weekend.


How you get on with that - i watched the first 9 episodes of series 1, and i'm bailing. It's trying far far too hard to be out there and make them like the sunny characters - see the becoming mates with a cool paedo episode. 

Plus one of them looks like a micky rourke homunculus.


----------



## rekil (Apr 8, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> How you get on with that - i watched the first 9 episodes of series 1, and i'm bailing. It's trying far far too hard to be out there and make them like the sunny characters - see the becoming mates with a cool paedo episode.
> 
> Plus one of them looks like a micky rourke homunculus.


I've only seen 2, from series 5 and gave up. Not very good no. College brat fodder. But I thought the guy with the hair has some talent.


----------



## magneze (Apr 8, 2015)

copliker said:


> I've only seen 2, from series 5 and gave up. Not very good no. College brat fodder. But I thought the guy with the hair has some talent.


Are the rest of the cast bald?


----------



## rekil (Apr 8, 2015)

magneze said:


> Are the rest of the cast bald?


They all have hair but one of them has noticeably more than the others. hth.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 8, 2015)

where can i stream this? I've missed this series apart from 2.


----------



## magneze (Apr 8, 2015)

copliker said:


> They all have hair but one of them has noticeably more than the others. hth.


Intriguing. They should have that as the tag line. More people would watch.


----------



## rekil (Apr 8, 2015)

magneze said:


> Intriguing. They should have that as the tag line. More people would watch.


A bit too niche maybe.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> where can i stream this? I've missed this series apart from 2.


Legally? UK? Or abroad?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 8, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Legally? UK? Or abroad?



I'll put up with legally if I have to but I'm open to all possibilities. I'm in Spain.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I'll put up with legally if I have to but I'm open to all possibilities. I'm in Spain.


In that case, no idea really, as netflix spain isn't starting till later this year. You could use hola to access the US/UK one that has it. Or just torrent them - they're only small. I don't really stream.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for having a think.


----------



## rekil (Apr 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> where can i stream this? I've missed this series apart from 2.


Try here?



Spoiler



watchtvshowsblog.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2015)

I see that season 10 is now on UK Netflix


----------



## blairsh (May 17, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I see that season 10 is now on UK Netflix


I noticed this today


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2015)

blairsh said:


> I noticed this today


I yelped in glee when I got the notification on my phone!


----------



## spanglechick (May 17, 2015)

we started watching straight away (when i saw the email). We're now on episode 6.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 17, 2015)

Strike while the iron's hot, eh


----------



## rekil (Dec 23, 2015)

Series 11 starts January 6th.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh getthefuckin


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 23, 2015)

Only recently discovered this, on series 2. It's fantastic


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 7, 2016)

New series has started. 
First episode is a revisit of chardee macdennis


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 7, 2016)

One of their best ever episodes. Cracking start to the series.


----------



## 8den (Jan 8, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> One of their best ever episodes. Cracking start to the series.



Really? Maybe I'm just very tired but it didn't set me on fire....


----------



## rekil (Jan 8, 2016)

joustmaster said:


> First episode is a revisit of chardee macdennis


I missed this one somehow. Actors should study how they use expressions. Dennis's face when he can't wait to give the answer to the planted question.  



Spoiler








Also "What is the greatest band in the world?" - "Chumbawumba".


----------



## 8den (Jan 14, 2016)

"No I don't have any crack, no one in this history of crack has woken up with more crack!"


----------



## J Ed (Jan 25, 2016)

New season is solid


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 19, 2016)

4th jan. Firsts one going there, back to s1 stuff i think.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2017)

Tonight then....


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 5, 2017)

That was great. Pitch perfect.


----------



## rekil (Jan 9, 2017)

I watched that twice. Surely Charlie Day is destined to do a 'proper' musical. Kaitlin Olson stars in The Mick which is a bit derivative, eg features bratty kids as in Kimmy Schmidt, and might take a while to get going, but she's such a great comedy talent I watch anything she's in, even that Kelsey Grammer sketch show from a while back.


----------



## Spod (Jan 10, 2017)

Only just got the High School re-union episode. 'I NEED MY TOOOOLZ" funny as fuck. 



Orang Utan said:


> Dennis? I don't think so! I just saw an episode where it is discovered that he has a secret compartment in his car with duct tape and cable ties....


----------



## 8den (Feb 11, 2017)

latest US episode



Spoiler



Brilliant Episode! Mac is finally out of the closet! and Done in such a sweet dark funny way


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 11, 2017)

8den said:


> latest US episode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good one wasn't it.
Some really big laugh out loud moments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2017)

Just watched the water park episode


----------



## souljacker (Feb 12, 2017)

I watched the Chardee MacDennis one last night. I don't think I've laughed so much at a TV comedy since Alexei Sayle on the Young Ones.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 23, 2017)

Didn't know this thread existed. Currently most of the way through re-watching the whole thing from the start. And I never re-watch stuff. 

Funniest thing I can remember on television. Never laughed so much. To be so funny over so many series is an incredible achievement.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 24, 2017)

The first four or five episodes of the latest series are pretty much flawless.


----------



## Spod (Apr 18, 2017)

I was a late-comer to Sunny but have raced through the lot on Netflix. Watched the first Episode and I reminded me to too much of 'The Office' type humour (awkwardness, pauses etc). However it quickly developed its own style and I got addicted. IMO the best US comedy series in many years.


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2017)

I'd watched the first 5 series ages ago and then disconnected from it, but thanks to Netflix's reminders we put it on yesterday and ended up doing two-and-a-half seasons in one seating. If anything it just gets funnier and funnier . Look forward to catching up to the rest of you guys.


----------



## Spod (May 3, 2017)

Unusally  there are no weak links. All 5 members of the gang are funny and their supporting cast is great too especially Liam McPoyle


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 3, 2017)

Spod said:


> supporting cast is great too especially Liam McPoyle



Makes it very difficult watching_ House Of Cards_


----------



## quimcunx (May 3, 2017)

Spod said:


> Unusally  there are no weak links. All 5 members of the gang are funny and their supporting cast is great too especially Liam McPoyle



I saw him outside Blackfriars station a year or two back.  It's the first time I've been excited about seeing someone off the telly for a long time.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 3, 2017)

A pearost, but a wonderful one. Fat Mac in oil:


----------



## rekil (May 3, 2017)

Fat Mac bears an uncanny resemblance to bare knuckle boxer James McCrory. 



Spoiler


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 3, 2017)

copliker said:


> Fat Mac bears an uncanny resemblance to bare knuckle boxer James McCrory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! I watched him on that Vice doc the other night with an eerie sense of familiarity...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2017)

Season 12 now up on UK Netflix


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 19, 2017)

Just parking this here:


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just parking this here:



Pondering how influential a "Stephen Fry* says vote Sanders" tweet would've been.  Suspect not at all.  



*yes, ok, you come up with a more closely analogous British celeb, smartarse.


----------



## joustmaster (May 19, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Pondering how influential a "Stephen Fry* says vote Sanders" tweet would've been.  Suspect not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> *yes, ok, you come up with a more closely analogous British celeb, smartarse.



I love that comparison. For some reason it feels right though


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2018)

What would you suggest as a good (the best) episode to show a 'doubter' who thinks it is too shouty and crass?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2018)

Badgers said:


> What would you suggest as a good (the best) episode to show a 'doubter' who thinks it is too shouty and crass?



If they don't like shouty and crass they won't like any of it.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> If they don't like shouty and crass they won't like any of it.


I am trying to hoodwink them


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I am trying to hoodwink them



Try 'The Gang Goes to a Water Park' because it's fucking genius but it has a relatively inoccuous title.

I still wince just thinking about the ending though.


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2018)

The one in the last series where they all go to a mediator to work out who is the legal owner of a winning lottery scratchcard was fucking ace IMO.


----------



## Favelado (May 31, 2018)

You're a fat little slut.


----------



## rekil (Jul 16, 2018)

New series starts on September 5th.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 16, 2018)

copliker said:


> New series starts on September 5th.



Dennis is only going to be in some of them, and it's not 100% sure that he's ever going to come back full-time. I've never seen Frank as anything more than a bolted on character, who I don't mind, but could happily lose. IASIP without Dennis long-term would be hard to accept.

Dee's my favourite though.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2018)

I think Frank is pretty important. It would have struggled to keep going without his help


----------



## Favelado (Jul 16, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> I think Frank is pretty important. It would have struggled to keep going without his help



In terms of the fact they needed a star to get publicity and ratings for the programme yeah. But the character was only created for that, he is a bolt-on. the concept for the programme doesn't need him, and didn't initally include him.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2018)

Favelado said:


> In terms of the fact they needed a star to get publicity and ratings for the programme yeah. But the character was only created for that, he is a bolt-on. the concept for the programme doesn't need him, and didn't initally include him.


he allows lots of the situations to happen with his money and madness.


----------



## rekil (Jul 16, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Dennis is only going to be in some of them, and it's not 100% sure that he's ever going to come back full-time. I've never seen Frank as anything more than a bolted on character, who I don't mind, but could happily lose. IASIP without Dennis long-term would be hard to accept.
> 
> Dee's my favourite though.


DeVito and Charlie play off each other really well I think. There might be longer gaps between series but would they continue without all the main four?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 16, 2018)

copliker said:


> DeVito and Charlie play off each other really well I think. There might be longer gaps between series but would they continue without all the main four?



It seems like it's up in the air. Much as I love the show, it would be good to wrap it up soon. I would like it to end with a bang, rather than a whimper.


----------



## krink (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm brand new to Always Sunny after hearing it referenced so much over the years and I watched the first five episodes of season 1 last night.
my question is does it get better? Yes it was ok and there were some good bits but it didn't really grab me. should i keep watching?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes you should.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes! There's much greatness to follow.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 25, 2018)

I started watching series 1 recently and just thought they were arseholes and had that confirmed by an extremely.transphobic episode so gave up. Having seen that it gets better I'll give it another go.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 25, 2018)

They're not doing a reset on Mac then


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> I started watching series 1 recently and just thought they were arseholes and had that confirmed by an extremely.transphobic episode so gave up. Having seen that it gets better I'll give it another go.


Transphobic is hardly the only thing made fun of in this show. It pretty much mocks/abuses everyone on earth so why you would single that out as a reason not to watch is a bit odd?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 25, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> I started watching series 1 recently and just thought they were arseholes and had that confirmed by an extremely.transphobic episode so gave up. Having seen that it gets better I'll give it another go.



They are arseholes who never learn. And pretty much anyone can get a dissing from the gang, at any time. Thing is, as a viewer, we're laughing at their absurdity and crudeness - not with them.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2018)

They are horrible, awful people and bad things happen to them.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Transphobic is hardly the only thing made fun of in this show. It pretty much mocks/abuses everyone on earth so why you would single that out as a reason not to watch is a bit odd?


Because I have to deal with transphobia every day of my life and it's not funny or interesting. And all they were saying was stuff I hear most days anyway and get told I need to just deal with it or it's just facts. So yeah, it may be funny for cis people and you may well have that objective viewpoint, but I don't.

If it's odd then all the trans people I know are odd. You just sound sound like the alt right to me justifying why a comedian can go on stage and tell racist and sexist jokes.

I did say I was going to give it another shot.

Please don't call me odd. It's something I really don't fucking need.

And yes I noticed they were arseholes before the transphobia and wondered what was funny about it. The transphobia just hurt me personally and I switched off. Fuck you if you think that's odd.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

I am a drunk and they take the piss out of me.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 25, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Because I have to deal with transphobia every day of my life and it's not funny or interesting. And all they were saying was stuff I hear most days anyway and get told I need to just deal with it or it's just facts. So yeah, it may be funny for cis people and you may well have that objective viewpoint, but I don't.
> 
> If it's odd then all the trans people I know are odd. You just sound sound like the alt right to me justifying why a comedian can go on stage and tell racist and sexist jokes.
> 
> ...


Yes they do say lots of horrible stuff. But they aren't great people. 
Carmen is one of the few normal people in the show. As far as I remember she's strong, confident, knows what she wants in life, and ends up married to a guy who she has kids with. Where as the regular cast slowly get worse and worse.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I am a drunk and they take the piss out of me.


Excellent ninjaboy impersonation there


----------



## rekil (Aug 26, 2018)

Spoiler: Popemobile









Spoiler: Bin Limo


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2018)

I've been binge watching the entire 12 series to ready myself for S13. I also managed to convert a friend last weekend who'd given a go to a few episodes in S1 and hadn't thought much of it by showing him a selection of the best episodes across the entire run. He's now addicted 

Plenty of favourites but I just can't get over how fucking good _Charlie Work_ is. Genuinely superb and one of the all-time great sitcom episodes of any TV series, IMO at least.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

> It's Always Sunny returns much sooner than most expected, this fall on Wednesday, September 5.


Always Sunny Season 13 Release Date, Cast, News, and More


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Always Sunny Season 13 Release Date, Cast, News, and More


Why the suspicious/ sceptical smilie? Anything in that article we didn’t know?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2018)

T & P said:


> Why the suspicious/ sceptical smilie? Anything in that article we didn’t know?


Is the release date today then?


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is the release date today then?


Oh... I thought the 5 Sep release date was meant to also be here in the UK. WTF is going on? 

I’ve tried to find out online but can’t find any info. Does anyone know?


----------



## rekil (Sep 5, 2018)

T & P said:


> Oh... I thought the 5 Sep release date was meant to also be here in the UK. WTF is going on?
> 
> I’ve tried to find out online but can’t find any info. Does anyone know?


Tonite in USA. Avoid trailers.


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2018)

copliker said:


> Tonite in USA. Avoid trailers.


In many such cases the UK follows the next day, in which case no biggie. I just find the lack of info on Netflix worrying. I hope we’ll not be made to wait weeks or longer.


----------



## rekil (Sep 5, 2018)

T & P said:


> In many such cases the UK follows the next day, in which case no biggie. I just find the lack of info on Netflix worrying. I hope we’ll not be made to wait weeks or longer.


It'll be available in the usual places tomorrow morning anyway.

e2a: ep 1 has been out for a few days


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2018)

T & P said:


> I just find the lack of info on Netflix worrying.



It's an _Okkupert_-shaped clusterfuck just waiting to happen


----------



## blairsh (Sep 6, 2018)

Its still not on Netflx


----------



## T & P (Sep 6, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Its still not on Netflx


 I was thinking earlier today that Netflix often seems to premiere their bigger shows on a Friday, so I hope reckon that'll be the case here.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2018)

Any sign on Netflix today?


----------



## blairsh (Sep 7, 2018)

No


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2018)

With precious seasons they've appeared on UK netflix in full some time after their US broadcast.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> With precious seasons they've appeared on UK netflix in full some time after their US broadcast.


I find the 'some time' estimate a bit too vague


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2018)

I feel dirty after clicking on a clearly-bait Daily Express link on the subject, but according to them Netflix always releases new episodes "a few days" after they air in the US, and the show will be shown 'this month'. So hopefully not too much longer a wait.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2018)

Will be watching it later


----------



## Favelado (Sep 8, 2018)

I can't find any links to this that work.

e2a pm me if you have one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 10, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I can't find any links to this that work.
> 
> e2a pm me if you have one.



Can't you just download it from Pirate Bay?

Anyway, I watched it and it was good


----------



## Favelado (Sep 10, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can't you just download it from Pirate Bay?
> 
> Anyway, I watched it and it was good


Maybe. I don't know. That's what I'm asking.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 10, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Maybe. I don't know. That's what I'm asking.



Well. It's on Pirate Bay. So a friend told me.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Sep 10, 2018)

I missed the season premiere, I guess.. id been thinking however erroneously that it was to be the 12th - I don't really keep pace with much (any* barring better call saul of late) television at this point in my life, but I've been a pretty avid fan of the show since season 2, and watching Sunny kind of takes me back to a different time, I guess..  Something like nostalgia or another, maybe, more so just makes me feel like me again. Idk, something akin to that. Right? No? Okay.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 14, 2018)

Escape Room episode the weakest I can remember.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (Oct 19, 2018)

Best one of this series by some distance last night.


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 19, 2018)

A bit sketchy as I cant recall where I read it but apparently some of them are doing a new series which may be called Cool kids or Cool people.  Its directed by the Charlie person but he is not in it - which is a shame as he is my favorite.  If I find the article I will revise this post as its from memory.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 9, 2018)

The end of episode 10 is the best thing I've seen on TV this year I think. Not going to spoiler it at all but holy shit.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2018)

The episode about Dennis's car is a belter


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 10, 2018)

Gutted season 13's over already .. the "clip" /reminisence episode was hilarious


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2018)

And still no news of when- or indeed where- S13 will be available in the UK


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## BigTom (Dec 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> And still no news of when- or indeed where- S13 will be available in the UK



Coming to Netflix, 6th Jan


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2019)

joustmaster said:


>


I think I fell asleep at times last night while watching S13. I don't recall seeing that. Do you remember what episode it was in?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 10, 2019)

Did Netflix get a job lot of jiggly pixels cheap or something?


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 10, 2019)

T & P said:


> I think I fell asleep at times last night while watching S13. I don't recall seeing that. Do you remember what episode it was in?


The clips show.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Did Netflix get a job lot of jiggly pixels cheap or something?



I've noticed that. Watch Better Called Saul last night and it was in lovely HD and then watched some always sunny and it was really shit quality.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2019)

The gang win the superbowl episode was one of the best ever IMO.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 12, 2019)

I've seen most of S13 (in one go ), and I'd say def an improvement on the previous series. The sexual harassment episode had me crying with laughter.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2019)

S14 starts in the US next week, apparently. Annoyingly we’ll have to wait a few months for the UK release.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> S14 starts in the US next week, apparently. Annoyingly we’ll have to wait a few months for the UK release.


Thank the gods of theft and piracy


----------



## Spod (Sep 23, 2019)

Honestly dont know how they get away with it! Some of the stuff is so edgy. I mean, it should be clear they are coming from a good place but i'm amazed they have not got into hot water and its run as long as it has.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2019)

Spod said:


> Honestly dont know how they get away with it! Some of the stuff is so edgy. I mean, it should be clear they are coming from a good place but i'm amazed they have not got into hot water and its run as long as it has.


I think it’s fucking refreshing that they get away with it. Anyone with two bran cells to rub together should be able to work out very quickly that the makers of the series are not racist, homophobic, misogynist or advocate paedophilia, necrophilia and all the other shit just because it features regularly in the programme. Ditto the likes of South Park or Family Guy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2019)

souljacker said:


> I've noticed that. Watch Better Called Saul last night and it was in lovely HD and then watched some always sunny and it was really shit quality.


Maybe because it wasn't filmed I hd at the beginning. It wasn't even wide-screen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2019)

I only got netflix recently, but burned through them all quite quickly, and have found myself almost at the end a second time already and have a magna t-shirt in my Amazon basket.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 23, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe because it wasn't filmed I hd at the beginning. It wasn't even wide-screen.



No, it's the same in every series.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 23, 2019)

Spod said:


> i'm amazed they have not got into hot water and its run as long as it has.



Look, I'm sorry, but the guy ordered a chardonn_ay _


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> I think it’s fucking refreshing that they get away with it. Anyone with two bran cells to rub together should be able to work out very quickly that the makers of the series are not racist, homophobic, misogynist or advocate paedophilia, necrophilia and all the other shit just because it features regularly in the programme. Ditto the likes of South Park or Family Guy.



Not sure about Family Guy, last time I saw it their whole spiel was endless racism, anti-Semitism and homophobia 'gags' followed by 'yes, that is racist/anti-Semitic/homophobic isn't it?' Self awareness doesn't mean that much if you're pretty much entirely reliant on that shit to please your audience. It's Always Sunny pretty much always has something behind it's dark/offensive stuff, whether it's consistent with the characters or making some wider point, none of it's done for the laughs by itself.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2019)

One of the episodes in the last series, The Gang Solves the Bathroom Problem, ticks about all the boxes of political incorrectness, as well as being one of my favourite episdoes ever...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2019)

souljacker said:


> No, it's the same in every series.


Do you mean it looks the same ropey quality for every series on your Tele? 
It's SD until season six. It looks fine on my TV and there is a very obvious change when season six kicks in. I think they mentioned they only used real lighting, not camera lights, I don't know if they kept that going through the entire run.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2019)

YouSir said:


> Not sure about Family Guy, last time I saw it their whole spiel was endless racism, anti-Semitism and homophobia 'gags' followed by 'yes, that is racist/anti-Semitic/homophobic isn't it?' Self awareness doesn't mean that much if you're pretty much entirely reliant on that shit to please your audience. It's Always Sunny pretty much always has something behind it's dark/offensive stuff, whether it's consistent with the characters or making some wider point, none of it's done for the laughs by itself.


Fair point, though I would still wouldn't say MacFarlane is a racist etc. But it is true that FG endlessly uses such stereotypes as cheap gags with no intention of a wider point, whereas Always Sunny is so much more complex and better written.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> Fair point, though I would still wouldn't say MacFarlane is a racist etc. But it is true that FG endlessly uses such stereotypes as cheap gags with no intention of a wider point, whereas Always Sunny is so much more complex and better written.



Does MacFarlane even write for it anymore? Half assumed he'd given up to go and count his money somewhere. Either way - for whoever is writing it I think 'I'm not racist, I just make lots of racist jokes because I know racists will laugh at them' is a pretty poor defence.


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm glad Glenn Howerton said this because that word makes my skin crawl in any context.


> Yet Sunny didn't go the PC route in laying out the plot line; the episode was titled "Sweet Dee's Dating a Retarded Person," a decision that Howerton still laments as "one of the few regrets I have. I would change that title now. I do find that title offensive, personally. At the time I don't even know what I was thinking."



The Nightman Cometh: The Oral History of the Greatest 'It’s Always Sunny' Episodes Ever


----------



## Spod (Sep 24, 2019)

I hear you but in context, Dee and to a lesser extent the gang ended up the target of derision. I dont know how they get away with this and even more so, the blacking-up, jewish and peado stuff. I mean its clear they are not laughing at racism or child abuse (the opposite). But taken out of context it can see it causing offense. You only have to look at Brass Eye and the 'peadophilia is not funny!" backlash. On another note, respect went up for Sean Combes (P-Diddy or whatever he calls himself) on the guest appearance showing he can laugh at himself. Also was it my imagination or did the singer from Kings of Leon make a blink-and-you-miss-it appearance in one episode?



copliker said:


> I'm glad Glenn Howerton said this because that word makes my skin crawl in any context.


----------



## rekil (Sep 24, 2019)

Spod said:


> Also was it my imagination or did the singer from Kings of Leon make a blink-and-you-miss-it appearance in one episode?


One of them, don't ask me which one, was a barman in the school reunion episode. There's also this.



Spoiler: Dennis Makes A Kings Of Leon Promo Video


----------



## rekil (Sep 26, 2019)

Great start to the new series.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2019)

Its always tempting to remember the early series with rose tinted glasses. And because of that to think it's gone off the boil. 

But that made me laugh a good few times. It's brilliant.


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> Its always tempting to remember the early series with rose tinted glasses. And because of that to think it's gone off the boil.
> 
> But that made me laugh a good few times. It's brilliant.


I myself don’t think the quality or sharpness has fallen at all. Every season has had excellent episodes and not so great episodes. I enjoyed S13 as much as any of the early ones.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 26, 2019)

A month or so ago I was on a call to some annoying call centre. The person told me "that isn't possible".

I was so tempted to reply with "through god all things are possible, so not that down"


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 27, 2019)

The first episode in series 14 is a belter


----------



## juice_terry (Sep 30, 2019)

Distinct lack of torrents for the new series


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2019)

juice_terry said:


> Distinct lack of torrents for the new series


I've never found anything that works on any streaming sites for asip.


----------



## rekil (Oct 3, 2019)

Spoiler: Ep 2 



Some good lines but a strange preachy tone throughout this one, the sort of stuff they're usually so skilful at avoiding. Not a regular writer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2019)

Where do people watch the new episodes?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 3, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where do people watch the new episodes?



I torrent them, then watch them again when they appear on netflix.


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2019)

I feel profoundly stupid as seemly the only person in the world wishing but incapable of ever using torrent to watch stuff. Even when I’ve been given a reliable site by a friend.

In my defence all my devices are Apple, and every time I’ve tried in the past it was incompatible with Apple platforms and it kept asking me to install Flash, which I guess it’s the root of the problem. But if anyone knows of an Apple-friendly site showing Always Sunny, feel free to PM me (if relatively low risk, as I don’t have any set up in place to hide my IP address).


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 3, 2019)

T & P said:


> I feel profoundly stupid as seemly the only person in the world wishing but incapable of ever using torrent to watch stuff. Even when I’ve been given a reliable site by a friend.
> 
> In my defence all my devices are Apple, and every time I’ve tried in the past it was incompatible with Apple platforms and it kept asking me to install Flash, which I guess it’s the root of the problem. But if anyone knows of an Apple-friendly site showing Always Sunny, feel free to PM me (if relatively low risk, as I don’t have any set up in place to hide my IP address).



Long shot , a mate of mine uses something called App Valley on his Ipad . You have to google it rather than use the app store apparantly and he said he dodnt have to jailbreak his ipad.  Its a mini app store with apps tweaked for IOS. If you can load it search for Morph TV  that has the latest  films and tv series  for free on it .I dont know what apps App Valley has btw.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2019)

Season 14 finally comes to the UK on 19 January


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 22, 2020)

Finished S14 - no surprise it's the weakest the show has ever been, but by some wide margin. No stand out episode (S12 and S13 were poor, but they at least had the excellent waterpark and sexual harrassment episodes respectively). Final two episodes didn't illicit even the slightest chuckle.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Finished S14 - no surprise it's the weakest the show has ever been, but by some wide margin. No stand out episode (S12 and S13 were poor, but they at least had the excellent waterpark and sexual harrassment episodes respectively). Final two episodes didn't illicit even the slightest chuckle.


I am sad to say I have to agree with you. Exactly the same thoughts.


----------



## Spod (Jan 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> I am sad to say I have to agree with you. Exactly the same thoughts.



Well I have only watched the first episode of S14 (The Austrians/toe-spoon one) and I thought that was totally on point. If Mac and Dee didnt look so different you could slot that episode in any of the seasons 5 and up and not noticed IMO.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2020)

No drop in quality to my mind, better than 13 overall and with 2 all time great eps.


----------



## rekil (Jan 23, 2020)

The film noir one was great. One of Megan Ganz's ones. Charlie fixing himself a glue.


----------



## magneze (Jan 23, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Finished S14 - no surprise it's the weakest the show has ever been, but by some wide margin. No stand out episode (S12 and S13 were poor, but they at least had the excellent waterpark and sexual harrassment episodes respectively). Final two episodes didn't illicit even the slightest chuckle.


I thought the first one was great. The rest have been pretty bad. About halfway through.


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2020)

Spod said:


> Well I have only watched the first episode of S14 (The Austrians/toe-spoon one) and I thought that was totally on point. If Mac and Dee didnt look so different you could slot that episode in any of the seasons 5 and up and not noticed IMO.


 I’m not denying they’re just like those in previous series- just not as funny. Not terrible by any means, but not as memorable....



magneze said:


> I thought the first one was great. The rest have been pretty bad. About halfway through.


As Nine Bob Note said, I thought there were not outstanding ones. Every other season had one or several that were superb, the kind that automatically spring to your mind when your discussing with other people your favourite episodes. I don’t think I’ll be citing any from this season in such conversations in the future.

FWIW parts of the zoo one, Dee Day, and the suicidal man on the roof were funny as fuck imo.


----------



## magneze (Jan 23, 2020)

Just watched the heatwave episode. Great 👍


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 14, 2020)

I just binged the whole of S14.  Didn’t intend to but for me it’s a return to form.  Have been a bit “empowers new clothes” for the last two seasons but this was brilliant.  The Noir episode is rivalled only by The Nightman Cometh.


----------



## rekil (Feb 14, 2020)

Just out. By Always Sunny people.









						Mythic Quest (TV Series 2020– ) - IMDb
					

Mythic Quest: Created by Charlie Day, Megan Ganz, Rob McElhenney. With Rob McElhenney, Charlotte Nicdao, Jessie Ennis, Ashly Burch. The owner of a successful video game design company and his troubled staff struggle to keep their hit game 'Mythic Quest' on top.




					www.imdb.com
				




I watched 3 episodes. It's not very good.


----------



## BigTom (May 26, 2020)

‘It’s Always Sunny In Philadelphia’ Renewed For Record-Breaking Season 15 By FX
					

It’s Always Sunny In Philadelphia has been renewed for a 15th season. The record-setting pickup was revealed as part of FX’s original programming slate through 2021, announced Tuesday morning…




					deadline.com
				




Renewed for S15 next year. 
This makes it the longest running US live action comedy show.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2020)

I binged and loved it, all of it. When I had finished all the series they had up I decided not to continue with Netflix as I wasn't really watching anything else. I recently came back and there was a new series up . . . . which has so far been really disappointing. Something seems to have changed. Anyone else notice a drop in quality? The guys dynamics seemed to have slightly changed.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2020)

Netflix have pulled 'Dee Reynolds: Shaping America's Youth' from their 'service'/profit masking business. One of the episodes i can't really remember. (Seems like a few others are gone too).


----------



## rekil (Jun 14, 2020)

League Of Gentlemen gone. I am several days behind.



Spoiler


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 14, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Netflix have pulled 'Dee Reynolds: Shaping America's Youth' from their 'service'/profit masking business. One of the episodes i can't really remember. (Seems like a few others are gone too).


I’d guess maybe the Loaded Weapon episodes.  Blackface.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 14, 2020)

Disappointing, because it highlights what twats they are, and what they shouldn't be doing. It's not 'soul man'. The blackface EPs do call out that it's inappropriate, and it's there to shock you because of its 'wrongness' a la tropic thunder. 

If they are going to go after always sunny, then there will be barely any episodes left. What if they took out all the homophobic Mac episodes, (the rest of the cast don't give a shit) and we never got to see him embrace being gay?


----------



## souljacker (Jun 14, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I’d guess maybe the Loaded Weapon episodes.  Blackface.



The lethal weapon 6 one with Mac blacked up is still there.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2020)

I’ve been revisiting this week the last few seasons. I would say the overall quality has gone down a bit compared with previous seasons (not much though), but then there are some true gems amongst them. The Gang Solves the Bathroom Problem is just fucking fantastic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

I agree. I came back to Netflix after a break and went straight for the latest season (which I had not seen previously) and it felt like a bit of a let down except for a couple of episodes. A bit like they were simultaneously trying too hard (to be wacky) and not trying hard enough (too write a great script). Still brilliant though. I might start from the top again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

Rewatching from the top. Biggest difference is that Charlie is kind of normal. It's a bit more subtle. One thing that it really grating on me though is that in the opening titles (library music) there is a really duff edit.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Rewatching from the top. Biggest difference is that Charlie is kind of normal. It's a bit more subtle. One thing that it really grating on me though is that in the opening titles (library music) there is a really duff edit.


From the latter series Fox decided to stamp their name during the opening credits- I guess after the series had achieved cult status.

Unrelated piece of trivia that amuses me no end. It’s well known that the series started on an extremely small budget. They clearly used some copyright-free music, as I have heard some of the tunes they play between scenes  in other series. The one with the bicycle bell always pop up in The Loud House, which is a kid’s’ cartoon. It feels so weird when you hear it on it given the subject matter and age rating of Philadelphia


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

T & P said:


> From the latter series Fox decided to stamp their name during the opening credits- I guess after the series had achieved cult status.
> 
> Unrelated piece of trivia that amuses me no end. It’s well known that the series started on an extremely small budget. They clearly used some copyright-free music, as I have heard some of the tunes they play between scenes  in other series. The one with the bicycle bell always pop up in The Loud House, which is a kid’s’ cartoon. It feels so weird when you hear it on it given the subject matter and age rating of Philadelphia


I believe most tracks (certainly at the beginning) are all from the same library CD. It's not copyright free, it's just free to use without permission or contract. You still have to pay PRS, or rather any the channel that shows it. 

What do yo mean by that first comment about Fox stamping their name during the opening credits? 

Also just to be clear, I meant a duff audio edit. They make a cut and splice in the music towards the end that isn't quite on the beat. I didn't notice it in later episodes. I'll try and keep listening to make a mental note of when it's fixed. I'm only on ep3 so far. I do like these first episodes. There is something much tighter and more natural than the later series.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2020)

‘It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia’ Renewed Through Historic Season 18 by FX
					

“It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia” has been renewed for four additional seasons by FX, which means the show will shatter its own record as the longest-running live action comedy …




					variety.com
				




Renewed for another 4 seasons  Will be the longest running live action sitcom in history.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2021)

Has anyone checked out AP Bio? Glenn Howerton (Dennis) playing an equally repugnant character, this time a disgraced Harvard professor forced to slum it in a high school, supposed to be teaching biology, but instead involving his pupils in his plans on wreaking his revenge on those who wronged him. Promising so far, though I’m only one EP in.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone checked out AP Bio? Glenn Howerton (Dennis) playing an equally repugnant character, this time a disgraced Harvard professor forced to slum it in a high school, supposed to be teaching biology, but instead involving his pupils in his plans on wreaking his revenge on those who wronged him. Promising so far, though I’m only one EP in.


It develops rather nicely. In time it does sometimes veer towards the skidpan of heartwarming, but overall it misanthropically pedals along like a younger, milder Philly with stabilisers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2021)

Philly getting a shout-out in the forthcoming _Dandy_ annual 🤣


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 10, 2021)

Sorry to see Beryl go all Q


----------



## BigTom (Nov 4, 2021)

1st december for season 15


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2021)

BigTom said:


> 1st december for season 15


I guess you’re talking about US release? It pisses me off how long it takes to migrate to the UK. Most other shows take just a week or even a day, rather than many months.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> I guess you’re talking about US release? It pisses me off how long it takes to migrate to the UK. Most other shows take just a week or even a day, rather than many months.


Tbf, I think it might migrate to, uh, certain other non-paywalled parts of the internet a bit quicker.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 4, 2021)

I pay for it on Netflix, so if I torrent it, it's basically a reverse upfront payment IMO.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 5, 2021)

I am oddly finding myself pretty uninterested in a new series.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am oddly finding myself pretty uninterested in a new series.


You're so Dennis


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2021)

Day off alone today and decided to revisit some episodes. I couldn’t find Dee Day at all, and a search revealed the various streaming services around the world who show the series decided to take it off together with another four episodes due to the use of black/brown/yellow face, in the wake of George Floyd’s murder.

I can understand that, but I also hope going forward that it is clear that the very nature of this show is parodying bigotry, racism, sexism, homophobia, ableism and everything else by having its main characters display such odious traits. Because otherwise there will be about five episodes left of the entire 14 seasons that are considered not unacceptably offensive


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> Day off alone today and decided to revisit some episodes. I couldn’t find Dee Day at all, and a search revealed the various streaming services around the world who show the series decided to take it off together with another four episodes due to the use of black/brown/yellow face, in the wake of George Floyd’s murder.
> 
> I can understand that, but I also hope going forward that it is clear that the very nature of this show is parodying bigotry, racism, sexism, homophobia, ableism and everything else by having its main characters display such odious traits. Because otherwise there will be about five episodes left of the entire 14 seasons that are considered not unacceptably offensive


They lost a whole episode of W/Bob and David because they highlighted the wrongness of black face in sketch


----------



## rekil (Nov 19, 2021)

> Upon discovering that their self-made Lethal Weapon sequels have been pulled from the local library, the Gang decides to address their political incorrectness by making another film -- Lethal Weapon 7.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 1, 2022)

Season 15 released on UK netflix today


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Season 15 released on UK netflix today


Thanks for that. Did the entire season in one seating. The last four episodes are funny as fuck, some of the best in many years


----------



## BigTom (Feb 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> Thanks for that. Did the entire season in one seating. The last four episodes are funny as fuck, some of the best in many years



Yeah I thought it was a good season and the last four episodes are awesome.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 9, 2022)

Watched it over two nights. Certainly funnier than last season, but it looks _off_  Did they change the filming style? The Ireland stuff was good, but no stand out episode.


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Watched it over two nights. Certainly funnier than last season, but it looks _off_  Did they change the filming style? The Ireland stuff was good, but no stand out episode.


There were a few references in the early episodes to aftermath of George Floyd murder and the change in attitude towards what is and isn’t acceptable in TV and films. I know the networks have permanently taken down at least a couple of episodes of Always Sunny from the last season, probably more overall, because they contained stuff that even within the context of parody that’s actually criticising racist stereotypes is now considered not appropriate.

I guess there were a few subtle critical remarks reflecting on the fact that they are no longer allowed to tackle certain themes, even though anyone who isn’t an idiot will know every instance of racism shown in the show is a denunciation of such attitudes rather than the writers being racist in any way. I get their point but on the other hand I am not particularly bothered if they’re no longer allowed to do certain jokes. Just as I know that the sometimes outrageous racist stereotype gags in such shows as Family Guy or South Park are intended as anything but racist in nature. I’m amazed they’ve got away with some of the stuff for this long tbh.

But overall I found this season funnier than the last two. All of them have had hits and misses, and they must understandably be starting to run out of truly outstanding original storylines after 15 seasons. But at least the last four episodes here were properly brilliant.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 9, 2022)

I thought this was a huge improvement on at least the last two, though I reckon they were one episode too long in Ireland.  

Not quite as good as the heyday, though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I thought this was a huge improvement on at least the last two, though I reckon they were one episode too long in Ireland.


Was it better or worse than _Sons Of Anarchy_ S3?  

* Pages DotCommunist *


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2022)

Didn’t finish the last series and saw the first of this one. It’s really gone off the boil. But 16 series….


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2022)

I've only watched three of the new series but I would agree with OU that it's gone off the boil. Happy to be proved wrong further down the line.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2022)

I've been listening to classic fm when working from home for the past couple of years. Yeah, whatever.  Fuck you.  Twice in the last couple of weeks listeners have requested this.



I think they might be Always Sunny fans.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> I've been listening to classic fm when working from home for the past couple of years. Yeah, whatever.  Fuck you.  Twice in the last couple of weeks listeners have requested this.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they might be Always Sunny fans.




Wouldn’t they have asked for Heinz Kissler though?


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 22, 2022)

Didn't want to believe it'd gone downhill because parts of S13 and S14 have been brilliant, but I'm three episodes in and it has been two kind of weak episodes followed by an absolute dogshit one. Hoping it improves drastically from there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Didn't want to believe it'd gone downhill because parts of S13 and S14 have been brilliant, but I'm three episodes in and it has been two kind of weak episodes followed by an absolute dogshit one. Hoping it improves drastically from there.


I know people have said they enjoyed it further into the Ireland stuff and thought the last episode was great, but sadly I can't really go along with that. There seems to be something missing. 

. . . And bringing the waitress along might have been some absurdist meta wink to its shark jumping trip, but I didn't like it. Maybe if it was clear that she had been found at the same audition or something, but to keep on popping up? 

There might have been filming restrictions, and some very quick rewrites and whole new episodes so who knows. I would have preferred more box episode stuff like the monkey.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 23, 2022)

Still only three episodes in so can't comment any further, and tbf the last few seasons all had their weak moments in among the gold (were there any actual funny bits in that super bowl one?), but that flashback one really was actually insultingly bad.


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2022)

It is only natural that a comedy series that relies in original, un-clichéd content (as opposed to the easy and lazy formula of traditional sitcoms) will find it harder and harder to remain fresh after going on for a mind boggling fifteen seasons.

Having said that, I genuinely thought the second half, namely the Ireland episodes, were among the best of the last two or three seasons. And the fact that they have now gone on for longer than all other comedy series in history whilst producing risqué and original material on every single episode only makes their longevity the more remarkable.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 23, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Still only three episodes in so can't comment any further, and tbf the last few seasons all had their weak moments in among the gold (were there any actual funny bits in that super bowl one?), but that flashback one really was actually insultingly bad.


I really enjoyed the super bowl especially the way it worked into the Charlie Home Alone one.

But yeah, I thought the latest series was poor. I didn't really care much for the Ireland stuff. It was a bit lame and not very funny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2022)

souljacker said:


> But yeah, I thought the latest series was poor. I didn't really care much for the Ireland stuff. It was a bit lame and not very funny.


My thoughts exactly. Lame and not very funny at all.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 18, 2022)

Finally finished watching it now, the Ireland stuff got better as it went along and the final two episodes were pretty decent. No all-time favourites in there, but a big improvement on the first half of the series.


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Finally finished watching it now, the Ireland stuff got better as it went along and the final two episodes were pretty decent. No all-time favourites in there, but a big improvement on the first half of the series.


Agreed, the Ireland episodes were the best of this season, and overall I don’t think it is significantly worse than the previous two. 

For me S12 was the last one of the truly vintage seasons. A couple of brilliant episodes in S13, but a noticeable degree of diminishing returns started right there.

I think it’s time to end the series, and I’d be surprised if the gang would keep it going for the sake of extra work/ revenue. They would surely never allow it to become a formulaic sitcom show, and they must simply be running out out new stories that are fresh and original enough to grace the series.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> Agreed, the Ireland episodes were the best of this season, and overall I don’t think it is significantly worse than the previous two.
> 
> For me S12 was the last one of the truly vintage seasons. A couple of brilliant episodes in S13, but a noticeable degree of diminishing returns started right there.
> 
> I think it’s time to end the series, and I’d be surprised if the gang would keep it going for the sake of extra work/ revenue. They would surely never allow it to become a formulaic sitcom show, and they must simply be running out out new stories that are fresh and original enough to grace the series.


Hard disagree there, I think S13 and S14 had their fair share of genius episodes that rank up there with anything they've ever done, and at their worst I think they were just OK, but not sure the best of the Ireland stuff goes much past "just OK". Agreed that it'd be better for them to go out on a high, and Waiting for Big Mo would've been a good final episode, but then they're booked in for another three seasons after this so who knows.


----------

